# J L & Co Ltd bottle



## ndnrussell (Aug 11, 2017)

My dad recently uncovered this bottle buried in the sand in a trough in Newfoundland. It's amazing that it's still intact. We're trying to find out any information about it if possible. It's an attractive looking bottle and we're thinking milk? It's about eight inches high and three inches in diameter at the base. The only identifying marks are on the bottom, j l & co Ltd and the numbers 100L7. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 11, 2017)

I believe it is a food bottle of some kind (like olives or similar).  The initials on the base are commonly seen on various machine-made British bottles from the 1920's, so I would imagine they refer to a glasshouse.


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Aug 11, 2017)

Another vote for food possibly olives or small pickles.


----------



## DavidW (Aug 12, 2017)

The initials do stand for a glass company.....  John Lumb and Company, Limited, Castleford, Yorkshire, England.  That particular mark circa 1905-1937. 

("J.L & Co", but with no "LTD" or "LD", would be earlier, perhaps 1870s up to 1905) .  Info from Julian Toulouse "Bottle Makers and their Marks", page 281.


----------

